# zti ring spacing



## inxs (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello,
anybody knows ring spacing for zziplex zti . Rod used mainly for field casting with multiplier. Info much appreciated.


----------



## danville (Feb 21, 2004)

high reel 4 9 15 22 31 43 61 and 6" downfrom top of butt.
low reel 4 9 15 22 31 43 60 90 
hope that helps.


----------



## inxs (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks for the info danville


----------

